# 700 HP Audi RS 6 by Reifen Koch



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

> Engine performance is no problem for the current AUDI RS 6. The intensified variant of the RS 6 from Rodalben is hardly as close to racing-sport as any other pickup with road permission. The series achievement of the sport model was raised by means of software optimization, sport air cleaner and a sport exhaust system from 580 HP to 700 HP. Parallel the maximum torque grows to 790 Nm (series of 650 Nm) and the maximum speed is with approx. 330 km/h.
> 
> Now the AUDI RS 6 starts into a new round, because after the vehicle was performance-related optimized, now also dominates the sharpened Schmidt wheel set. Because the best was also here good straight enough. A still more sporty optics obtains the 22 inch wheel/tire combination, which is available for the RS 6 immediately. The one-piece Schmidt Revolution CC LINE light alloy wheels with polished external bed measures not less than 10×22 inch and fills out the wheel housings with high speed tires in size 265/30 22 all around optimally. Thus place is enough for the AUDI carbon high speed brake assembly.


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

not liking those wheels, numbers don't lie.


----------

